# سؤال مهم حول دراسة



## أبو أحمد الشمري (27 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
انا طالب مبتدئ واود الاستفادة من خبرتكم..
لدي مشروع حول التلوث البيئي من المصانع..
واحتاج الى بعض المعلومات لكي يكتمل بحثي وجزيتم خيرا..
سؤالي هو عن انواع مداخن المصانع؟
وكم تبلغ او تتراوح أطوالها تقريبا؟
ماهي المادة التي تصنع منها مداخن المصانع.؟؟
هل هناك مداخن بعض المصانع تخرج ثاني اكسيد الكربون فقط وماهي طبيعة تلك المصانع وماذا تُصَنِع؟؟
ماهي الغازات الخارجة من المداخن؟؟
كم تبلغ درجة حرارة الدخان الخارج من المصانع تقريبا؟؟

أتمني الاجابة على تساؤلاتي لاني احتاجها ضروري لإكمال دراستي..
والمعذرة ان كان مكان الموضوع خاطئ..
وشكرا لكم..


----------



## أبو أحمد الشمري (28 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
للرفـــــــــــع..
اخواني انا محتاج اجوبة تلك الاسئلة ضروري ولكم جزيل الشكر..
ولو لبعض التساؤلات على الاقل وجزيتم خيرا..


----------



## عبد الله زكريا (28 فبراير 2011)

الأخ العزيز أحمد .....
أنواع مداخن المصانع :
يمكن تقسيمها إلى نوعين رئيسيين : مداخن لتصريف الغازات العادمة الناتجة من عمليات الأحتراق مثل مداخن الأفران و الغلايات ... و تتركب هذه الغازات من نواتج إحتراق الوقود المعروفة و هى الماء و ثانى أكسيد الكربون و أول أكسيد الكربون و أكاسيد الكبريت و أكاسيد النيتروجين
و مداخن لتصريف غازات العمليات الزائدة عن الحاجة و المحافظة على المصنع من الضغط الزائد , و يعتمد تركيب الغازات على صبيعة المصنع الخارجة منه

و لأن الموضوع كبير و طويل فسأحاول التلخيص على قدر المستطاع و ذلك من واقع خبرتى العملية

النوع الأول : مداخن تصريف عوادم الإحتراق :
تتراوح أطوال هذا النوع من 20 متر الى 60 متر حسب كمية الوقود التى يتم حرقها و تصنع هذه المداخن من carbon steal و تكون فارغة تمامآ من الداخل , ويتم التحكم فى درجة حرارة الغازات العادمة بحيث لا تزيد عن 160 درجة مئوية لمنع الضرر البيئى و لا تقل عن 100 درجة لمنع تكثف الماء الخارج و تكوين أحماض تؤدى الى تآكل الجزء السفلى من المدخنة
و يمكن وضع أنواع كتيرة من الفلاتر على قمة المدخنة لتقليل نسب الغازات الخطيرة متل أكاسيد الكبريت و أكاسيد النيتروجين

النوع الثانى : مداخن تصريف غازات العمليات:
و هو النوع الأكثر تعقيدآ و له تصاميم كثيرة تعتمد على طبيعة المصنع لذى يستخدمها .... 






فالمداخن المستخدمة فى معامل تكرير البترول تختلف عن تلك التى تستخدم فى وحدات إستخراج النفط الخام و تختلف عن تلك المستخدمة فى مصانع البتروكيماويات مثل مصانع الميثانول و الأمونيا مثلآ

و لكن السمات المميزة التى تجمعها هى :
أطوالها من 20 الى 100 متر
تصنع من مادة carbon steal ما عدا الجزء العلوى منها و الذى يسمى tip فإنه يصنع من stainless steal
تحتوى بداخلها على مادة حشو packing و أيضآ بها من الداخل مسارات توجيه للغاز " عبارة عن ألواح حديدية موضوعة لمنع دوامات الغاز الصاعد فيها "
غالبآ ما تحتوى على نظام إشعال فى أعلاها لضمان إشتعال الغازات الخارجة " نظام الإشعال عبارة عن شمعة إحتراق مثل الموجودة فى محرك السيارة أو البوجيه "

و أنا مستعد يا أخى لأى سؤال أو إستفسار .... للأسف لم أجد عندى أى مراجع فى هذا الموضوع ... و لكنى أعتمد كليآ على خبرتى العملية من واقع عملى فى أحد مصانع البتروكيماويات


و للمزيد من المعلومات حول هذا الموضوع يمكنك زيارة الرابط التالى

 http://www.tornadotech.com/products/combustion/flares


----------



## أبو أحمد الشمري (1 مارس 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية اخوي عبدالله.. ومشكوووور والله يجزاك الجنة على هالمعلومات القيمة والممتازة جدا..​ 
تصدق اني عرضت دراستي هذه على أكثر من كتور في الكلية عندنا وبعض الدكاترة من خارج الكلية ولا واحد قدر يوصل لي المعلومة اللي انا ابغاها .. لكن الله يعطيك العافيه انت وصلتها وزيادة كمان ..​ 
لكن تساؤل والمعذرة ان ثقلت عليك..
بالنسبة للغازات التي تخرج من مداخن تصريف عوادم الاحتراق هل درجة حرارتها الطبيعية هي من 100 درجة مئوية الى 160 درجة مئوية؟؟ ام نحن من يقوم بالتحكم بدرجة الحرارة ورفعها الى 100 درجة مئوية لكيلا تكون أحماض عند اصطدامها في المياه؟؟ اذا كان كذلك اي نحن من يقوم رفع درجة حرارتها فكم درجة حرارتها الطبيعية اللي المفروض تخرج فيه؟؟

وممكن توضح لي :
" لمنع تكثف الماء الخارج و تكوين أحماض تؤدى الى تآكل الجزء السفلى من المدخنة "
هل تقصد ياخوي ان الماء يخرج من المدخنة مع غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون وأكاسيد النيتروجين وأكاسيد الكبريت؟؟

وبالنسبة لمادة carbon steal اتوقع انها تتحمل درجات حرارة عالية ولا لا ؟؟​ 
واخر شي بالنسبة لانواع الغازات انا فهمت ان الغازات اللي تطلع هي ما بعد احتراق الوقود اي ثاني أكسيد الكربون وأكاسيد الكبريت وأكاسيد النيتروجين صحيح ؟؟​ 
---
وودي لو ترسل لي ايميلك بالماسنجر او رقم جوالك يا الغالي على الخــــآص.. لاني ودي اطرح لك مشروعي وودي اناقشة معك لاني احس انك ما شاء الله تبارك الله عندك معلومات غزيرة وكثيرة جدا حول المصانع وانواع الغازات الخارجة من المصانع..،،​ 
وأعيد مرة ثانية وأشكرك ياخوي كل المعلومات اللي افدتني فيها..:34:​


----------



## عبد الله زكريا (1 مارس 2011)

أبو أحمد الشمري قال:


> الله يعطيك العافية اخوي عبدالله.. ومشكوووور والله يجزاك الجنة على هالمعلومات القيمة والممتازة جدا..​
> تصدق اني عرضت دراستي هذه على أكثر من كتور في الكلية عندنا وبعض الدكاترة من خارج الكلية ولا واحد قدر يوصل لي المعلومة اللي انا ابغاها .. لكن الله يعطيك العافيه انت وصلتها وزيادة كمان ..​
> لكن تساؤل والمعذرة ان ثقلت عليك..
> بالنسبة للغازات التي تخرج من مداخن تصريف عوادم الاحتراق هل درجة حرارتها الطبيعية هي من 100 درجة مئوية الى 160 درجة مئوية؟؟ ام نحن من يقوم بالتحكم بدرجة الحرارة ورفعها الى 100 درجة مئوية لكيلا تكون أحماض عند اصطدامها في المياه؟؟ اذا كان كذلك اي نحن من يقوم رفع درجة حرارتها فكم درجة حرارتها الطبيعية اللي المفروض تخرج فيه؟؟
> ...




الأخ العزيز أحمد ..... لا شكر على واجب .... أتمنى أن أكون أفدتك و لو بقدر بسيط ...

بالنسبة لسؤالك الأول :
الغازات العادمة اللى بتخرج بتكون حرارتها عالية ... و يتم الإستفادة من حرارتها فى تسخين الماء مثلآ لإنتاج البخار أو تسخين أى شىء آخر ... و بالتالى فإن حرارة الغازات العادمة تقل ... و لكنها تبقى خطيرة بيئيآ إذا خرجت للجو ... حيث أن حرارتها غالبآ ما تتعدى 200 درجة مئوية .... و لذلك يتم تبريدها عادة قبل خروجها ... مثلآ بوضع مبادل حرارى على مسار خروجها يتم تسخين الماء فيه مثلآ قبل دخوله الى الغلاية .. أو تسخين أى شىء نحتاج الى رفع حرارته ... و تكون الإستفادة هنا مزدوجة ... تبريد الغازات العادمة .. و أيضآ الإستفادة من حرارتها فى تسخين أى غاز أو سائل آخر .. و بالتالى توفير الطاقة للمصنع ككل ....
أما فى حالة إذا ما قلت حرارة الغازات العادمة عن 100 درجة ... فإنه من المتوقع أن يتكثف بخار الماء الموجود مع نواتج الإحتراق .... و يذوب فى هذا الماء جزء من ثانى أكسيد الكربون الموجود أيضآ فى نواتج الإحتراق .... و ينتج عن ذلك تكوين حامض كربونيك مخفف " و هو الحامض الذى يتواجد فى زجاجات المياه الغازية " و هو معروف بقدرته الكبيرة على إحداث تآكل للحديد .....و يمكنه بسهولة إحداث تآكل سريع فى جسم المدخنة و بالتالى ... يجب رفع درجة حرارة الغازات العادمة الى ما فوق 100 درجة " و هى درجة تكثف الماء فى الضغط الجوى العادى " ...... و يتم ذلك عن طريق وضع مبادل حرارى فى مسار الغازات العادمة ... و يتم تسخينها عن طريق بخار مثلآ أو أى غاز ساخن نحتاج الى تبريده .... و بهذه الطريقة نضمن خروج الغازات العادمة بدون تكوين حامض الكربونيك 


بالنسبة للسؤال الثانى :
نعم يا أخى .... تخرج غازات ثانى أكسيد الكربون و أكاسيد الكبريت و النيتروجين مع بخار الماء من المدخنة الى الجو ...... و تستخدم بعض المصانع فلاتر لمنع خروج أكاسيد الكبريت و النيتروجين و الحفاظ على البيئة

بالنسبة للسؤال الثالث :
مادة carbon steal .... تتحمل حرارة عالية .... و يجب أن تعلم أن هذا المعدن له أنواع كثيرة جدآ تختلف خواصها و قدرتها على تحمل الحرارة و الضغط ... و لكن عمومآ ... تتحمل معظم سبائك carbon steal حرارة قد تصل الى 800 درجة .... 

بالنسبة للسؤال الرابع ....
نعم يا أخى ... هذه هى الغازات التى تخرج من مداخن الغلايات أو الأفران ..... أما المداخن التى تستخدم لتصريف الغازات الزائدة عن الحاجة ... فتخرج منها غازات حسب نوعية المصنع

أرجو أن تكون إجاباتى قد ساعدتك .... و أنا مستعد لأى إستفسار آخر .... و بالتوفيق يا أخى فى دراستك


----------



## أبو أحمد الشمري (2 مارس 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية اخوي وما قصرت اي والله...

وودي لو تشووف الخاص لاني ارسلت لك رسالة على الخاص..


----------



## عبد الله زكريا (8 مارس 2011)

الأخ العزيز أحمد ....
أولآ ... أعتذر عن تأخرى فى الرد عليك نظرآ لإنشغالى فى العمل طوال الأسبوع الماضى ....

رغم أنى لا أعلم كثيرآ عن التقنية التى تريد إستخدامها ... و كيفية إستعمال جدار مائى داخل قبة يتم تركيبها أعلى المدخنة ... و لكنى سأحاول الإجابة على أسئلتك من واقع قراءتى و من واقع الخبرة العملية ....

ج1 : من المؤكد أن عملية إمتصاص غاز ثانى أكسيد الكربون ذو درجة حرارة عالية سيعمل على تبخير الماء .. و أيضآ الحرارة العالية تؤثر بالسلب على عملية الإمتصاص ... حيث أنه من المعروف أن عملية إمتصاص أى غاز فى سائل تتحسن مع نقص الحرارة و زيادة الضغط ... و تسوء إرتفاع الحرارة و نقص الضغط .... و يمكن التغلب على هذه المشكلة بتحسين مواصفات الماء المستخدم .... أى أنه يجب تبريد الماء الى أقل حرارة ممكنه و أيضآ إضافة بعض المواد القاعدية للماء مما يساعد على إمتصاص ثانى أكسيد الكربون ... مثلآ يضاف كربونات البوتاسيوم للماء ... و التى تتحول الى بيكرونات الوتاسيوم عند تفاعلها مع ثانى أكسيد الكربون ..... بمعنى أنه سيتم إمتصاص كيميائى- فيزيائى للغاز chemical absorbtion ... و ليس إمتصاص فيزيائى فقط .... و عند إنتزاع ثانى أكسيد الكربون من الماء مرة أخرى ... تتحول البيكربونات .. و ترجع الى صورتها الأصلية كربونات البوتاسيوم .... و يمكن إعادة تدويرها و إستعمالها مرة أخرى لإمتصاص ثانى أكسيد الكربون ...... و لى ملاحظة ... أنه فى حالة إستخدام كربونات الوتاسيوم مع الماء ... يجب الا تقل حرارة الماء عن 80 درجة حتى لا يحدث تجمد للكربونات و تحدث إنسداد فى مسارات المياه .... 
هذه الطريقة مستخدمة فى مصانع البترول لإنتزاع ثانى أكسيد الكربون من الغازات الصناعية و يمكنك معرفة مزيد من التفاصيل عنها من موقع شركة UOP .....

ج2 : بما إن الغازات تخرج من المدخنة مختلطة مع بعضها ... فإنه من الصعب فصل ثانى أكسيد الكربون منفردآ .... و لكن إستعمال الماء مع إضافة كربونات البوتاسيوم اليه ... يجعل الغالبية العظمى من عملية الإمتصاص تكون لثانى أكسيد الكربون فقط ... بالطبع سيحدث إمتصاص للغازات الأخرى و لكنها ستكون بنسب بسيطة جدآ و سيكون ضررها فقط عند إنتزاع ثانى أكسيد الكربون من الماء .... حيث أن هذه الكميات البسيطة من الغازات الأخرى ستتحرر مع ثانى أكسيد الكربون و تعتبر ملوث له عند بيع ثانى أكسيد الكربون مثلآ الى مصانع المياه الغازية أو إستخدامه فى الصناعات الغذائية 

ج3 : لى ملاحظتين يا أخى أحمد على مشروعك ....
يجب أن تكون المياه المستخدمة معالجة جيدآ .. منزوع منها الأملاح الذائبة و الهواء الذائب حتى لا يحدث تآكل فى جسم القبة أو جسم المدخنة .... كما يجب أن تكون القبة مصنوعة من ستانليس ستييل المقاوم للصدأ " St.St. 304 L " مثلآ و خاصة إذا قررت إضافة مادة كربونات البوتاسيوم للماء ... لأن هذه المادة و أيضآ غاز ثانى أكسيد الكربون نفسه يسبب التآكل

إبحث عن طريقة جيدة و مضمونة لجمع الماء بعد نزوله على جدران القبة و إخراجه خارج المدخنة ... بحيث لا يسقط الى أسفل المدخنة ..... و إنما يتم تجميعه عند قاع القبة و يخرج فورا الى خارج جسم المدخنة ....


و أخيرآ ... أرجو أن أكون قد أسهمت و لو بقدر ضئيل فى إفادتك .... و أتمنى لك التوفيق .... و إعذرنى إذا كنت قررت أن أرد على رسالتك بمشاركة فى الموضوع .. و ذلك لأنى أريد أن تعم الفائدة على الجميع ..... و أنا على أتم إستعداد للرد على أى إستفسارات على قدر علمى و معرفتى


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 مارس 2011)

أقدم شكري وتقديري لك أخي عبد الله زكريا على هذا الجهد المبارك .......


----------



## عبد الله زكريا (8 مارس 2011)

مهندس المحبة قال:


> أقدم شكري وتقديري لك أخي عبد الله زكريا على هذا الجهد المبارك .......



لا شكر على واجب يا أخى العزيز .... خيركم من تعلَّم العلم و علَّمه .....
بس بالله عليك .... بلاش كلمة " المبارك " دى ..... بتعمل حساسية لأى مصرى ...... هاهاهاهاهاهاهاها


----------



## أبو أحمد الشمري (10 مارس 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية ياخوي.. وما قصرت والمعذرة على اننا اشغلناك..
افهم من كلامك يا الغالي ان الافضل اني استخدم مادة كربونات البوتاسيوم مع المياه ولازم تكون درجة حرارة الماء الذي يحتوي على كربونات البوتاسيوم اكثر من ٨٠ درجة مئوية عشان ما تغلق المسامات بين جزيئات المياه.،،
واني لما أضيف كربونات البوتاسيوم للماء فان الماء يتحمل درجة حرارة عالية ولا يتبخر بس ماهي اقصى درجة حرارة يستطيع تحملها الماء الذي يحتوي على كربونات البوتاسيوم على انه ما يتبخر.،،
وليش لما أضيف كربونات البوتاسيوم للماء فان الغالبية العظمى*للذوبان تكون لصالح ثاني اكسيد الكربون؟؟


----------



## أبو أحمد الشمري (11 مارس 2011)

سؤال آخر وهو هل Stainless Steel 304L ... مقاوم للأحماض؟؟
اقصد بالذات عند اذابة اكاسيد الكبريت في المياه.. 
واكاسيد النيتروجين في المياه.. 
وثاني اكسيد الكربون في المياه..؟؟

والسؤال الثاني:: كم درجة الحرارة اللي يتحملها هذا المعدن؟؟

والسؤال الثالث:: هل يصدأ بالماء ام لا ؟؟

وشكرا لكم..


----------



## أبو أحمد الشمري (14 مارس 2011)

للرفع
أتمني الاجابة على التساؤلات الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## عبد الله زكريا (14 مارس 2011)

أبو أحمد الشمري قال:


> الله يعطيك العافية ياخوي.. وما قصرت والمعذرة على اننا اشغلناك..
> افهم من كلامك يا الغالي ان الافضل اني استخدم مادة كربونات البوتاسيوم مع المياه ولازم تكون درجة حرارة الماء الذي يحتوي على كربونات البوتاسيوم اكثر من ٨٠ درجة مئوية عشان ما تغلق المسامات بين جزيئات المياه.،،
> واني لما أضيف كربونات البوتاسيوم للماء فان الماء يتحمل درجة حرارة عالية ولا يتبخر بس ماهي اقصى درجة حرارة يستطيع تحملها الماء الذي يحتوي على كربونات البوتاسيوم على انه ما يتبخر.،،
> وليش لما أضيف كربونات البوتاسيوم للماء فان الغالبية العظمى*للذوبان تكون لصالح ثاني اكسيد الكربون؟؟



أخى أبو أحمد .... كيفك يا باشا ؟ لعلك بخير ....

شوف يا باشمهندس .... فى المصنع اللى أنا بأشتغل فيه ... يتم إمتصاص ثانى أكسيد الكربون فى محلول كربونات البوتاسيوم عند حرارة حوالى 80 درجة ... و بعدها يتم تجميع المحلول و سحبه للخارج ... و طبعآ يكون محمل بثانى أكسيد الكربون .... و يتم بعدها تسخين المحلول الى حرارة 220 درجة لإنتزاع ثانى أكسيد الكربون منه ... و أكيد حيحدث تبخير لجزء من الماء و يطير بخار الماء المتبخر من المحلول مع ثانى أكسيد الكربون .... ثم يتم تبريد خليط الماء و ثانى أكسيد الكربون الى 80 درجة و بالتالى يتكثف بخار الماء و ينفصل عن ثانى أكسيد الكربون و نرجعه مره أخرى و نحقنه مع المحلول المستخدم فى عملية الإمتصاص .... بمعنى أنها تكون دائرة مغلقة بالنسبة للمحلول ... أرجو أنا أكون قادر إنى أشرح الفكرة بطريقة كويسة ... و إن شاء الله حأجيب لك flow diagram مبسط للموضوع فى أقرب وقت

و بالنسبة للسؤال الثانى ....
كربونات البوتاسيوم مش بس بتعمل إمتصاص لثانى أكسيد الكربون .... لأ ... دى بتعمل تفاعل كيميائى معاه ... حسب المعادلة دى
K2CO3 + CO2 + H2O = 2KHCO3 

يعنى بيحصل إرتباط كيميائى مع ثانى أكسيد الكربون و ينتج بيكربونات البوتاسيوم .... و عشان كده بتكون غالبية الذوبان لصالح ثانى أكسيد الكربون فقط .... لأن الغازات الأخرى مش حتتفاعل مع كربونات البوتاسيوم ....


----------



## عبد الله زكريا (14 مارس 2011)

أبو أحمد الشمري قال:


> سؤال آخر وهو هل Stainless Steel 304L ... مقاوم للأحماض؟؟
> اقصد بالذات عند اذابة اكاسيد الكبريت في المياه..
> واكاسيد النيتروجين في المياه..
> وثاني اكسيد الكربون في المياه..؟؟
> ...



عيونى يا باشا فى أى أسئلة ...... إسأل براحتك ...
حأراجع مواصفات ال st.st. 304 L فى أقرب فرصة و أرد عليك .... و لكن اللى أعرفه إن مافيش أى معدن يقاوم تآكل الأحماض بنسة 100% .... إلا السبائك العالية جدآ و الغالية جدآ .... اللى بيدخل فيها البلاتين و الزركونيوم .... و لكن سبائك الستانليس ستيل بتأخر تأثير التآكل فقط .... و تطول عمر المعدات الصناعية ... لكن عاجلآ أو آجلآ .. حيحصل التآكل

st.st 304 L بيتحمل حرارة فوق 800 درجة

الماء النقى لا يسبب التآكل ... اللى يسبب التآكل وجود أملاح ذائبة فيه " أيونات تسبب تكون خلية جلفانية " أو وجود أكسجين ذائب " الأكسجين يتفاعل مع سطح الحديد و يؤكسده و يتكون أكسيد الحديد ... اللى هو الصدأ " ..... و كما ذكرنا فى إجابة السؤال الأول .... هذا المعدن لا يمنع الصدآ و لكن يؤخر تأثيره


----------



## عبد الله زكريا (14 مارس 2011)

أبو أحمد باشا ..... الرسم المبسط ده بيوصف فكرتى عن موضوعك .... أتمنى تكون واضحة





و إقتراحى هنا إنك تستخدم صينية مثقبة فيها نقطة تجميع للماء أو المحلول المتساقط ..... أو تستعمل صينية من نوع bubble cap زى الصورة الآتية


----------



## عبد الله زكريا (14 مارس 2011)

*أبو أحمد ..... أخوك عبد الله يحييك ....

شوف يا طويل العمر ....

النوع ده من ستانليس ستيل مقاوم لللأحماض و لكل الأوساط الحامضية و القاعدية .... و لكنه يتأثر بشدة و يتعرض للنقر pitting و stress corrosion cracking تآكل ناتج عن الإجهاد فى حالة وجود الكلور ... مثلآ مياه الشرب التى تمت معالجتها بالكلور تؤثر فيه جدآ .. و يزداد التأثير كلما زادت حرارة الوسط

يتحمل درجة حرارة الى 925 درجة فى حالة عدم وجود الكلور

إذا كان الماء يحتوى على الكلور " مثل ماء الشرب " ... تكون مقاومته للصدآ ضعيفة .... و إذا كان الماء خالى من الكلور يكون مقاوم جيد جدآ للتآكل

المرجع ..... http://www.azom.com/Details.asp?Arti...cal_Properties
*​


----------



## علاوي كرستيانو (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*الافران وعلاقتها مع طول المدخنه*

السلام عليكم 
السوال الاول:
يوجد في المصافي الكثير من انواع الافران واسئل عن علاقه الفرن الصندوقي والاسطواني وطول المدخنه 
السوال الثاني:
لماذا دخول مادة الـHN من اعلى الفرن وكان درجة حرارة الدخول 220C والخروج 480C وبضغط 440psi

وشكرا


----------

